# My yard haunt props!!!!!



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi y'all, so I have been a huge huge halloween fan for years, the last few years i have gotten better and better at sewing my own costumes and perfecting the use of latex and prosthetic pieces. this year i wanted to truly bring a scare to life! thus, I spent about a month tinkering around with motors, power supplies and spent countless hours on youtube and right here learning how to create a haunt, and thus, my haunt nears completion! I will be taking a few pictures in a few minutes and sharing my props with you! I am doing this mainly to offer any help I can to anyone that has questions on similar props of there own seeing as I know how difficult it can be to learn how to do this stuff with no help.

+Saw prop(motorized)-Jigsaw (billy) made from pvc pipe, mounted on to a tricycle (waiting on saw mask to complete)
+Saw Prop(non-motorized) razor hand trap made from plastic box, cardboard and paper mache hands (hands made of paper mache, spray paint and of course, "great stuff" expanding foam where appropriate"
+The Ring prop(motorized)-Samara well popper made from trash can, foam bricks, great stuff in between bricks, pvc pipe body, mannequin head, wig, night gown
+Kicking hang man(motorized)-made from pvc pipe
+Gallow for the hangman-scrap wood
+Haunted Mansion tribute rising coffin top (motorized)-made from scrap wood, pvc pipe
+Random body parts(non-motorized)(made of paper mache, spray paint and of course, "great stuff" expanding foam where appropriate"
+FOG CHILLER!- made from old ice chest, 2" pvc pipe, cardboard, mesh material to hold the ice, weather stripping to seal fog from leaking(to be used with party city 1000w fogger, works great)

I will be posting pictures shortly, i was so excited i had to start posting! again, any questions and I will be more than happy to answer!


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

here they are! if they do not come out correctly in the forum i apologize and will try again 









had to bring the hangman inside because of the weather, will be dressing him like a pirate for halloween!








linkage for hangman








linkage for hangman









samara!








samara!


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

linkage for samara prop








gallow for hangman(secured by rope in the back just in case, safety very important!)








fog chiller (the little vent on the left is made of carboard and just shoots the fog down








inside fog chiller(mesh)








random body parts made of paper mache and a sign i will be hanging in my haunt (if u have seen the saw movies, you know that jigsaw often paints things on the walls like this)


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

random paper mache body parts








jigsaw billy on tricycle(waiting on saw mask, should be arriving shortly)








saw razor box trap w/ paper mache hands(check out saw II for this prop) I will be hanging this in my haunt from the ceiling with a strobe under it. should be pretty cool








side view








bottom view


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

another bottom view of razor box trap








haunted mansion coffin with lid popper(it is really a facade, i will be putting huge fake plants on the sides of it to hide that it is only a facade, i will be placing it on a fairly tall table)








front of facade








wiper motor linkage for coffin popper








how motor linkage is attached to lid of coffin


----------

